# Adding an acoustic pick-up



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Who has experience with acoustic pick-ups. I have never added one to a non-wired guitar. There are the under the bridge type as well as the kind that will fit in the sound hole. Suggestions and recommendations on makes and models?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a Dean Markley soundhole pickup. It works okay but I have rarely used it. Since it covers the soundhole it also changes some of the characteristics of the guitar by restricting returning sound to the strings. I also have a guitar with an under the bridge pickup. It tends to pickup a lot of fret and body noise and can be a bit unbalanced from string to string. The guitar itself is great though, and the volume and tone pots are very versatle so it sounds good. I probably would'nt recommend either however. I have heard that Fishman pickups are very good and float inside the body and don't have any of the drawbacks that I have mentioned. I don't know what models to recommend, though.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The best sounding Sound Hole is the L.R. Baggs M1. It's a combination magnet and body vibration pickup.

I've tried some of the Fishmans and the sound like crap. Way to harsh and brittle.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the L.R. Baggs I-Beam. It's a soundboard transducer that gives the most natural acoustic sound to my ear; As long as you're not playing too loudly or trying to cut through a band...

Oh, if you want to HEAR a number of pickups go to Doug Young's Pick-up test.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I installed a Fishman Matrix II in my home made Dread - it really sounds nice. Basically just like the guitar does acoustically but louder. All strings are balanced and the sound is excellent. I play it through my Deluxe Reverb or through the PA system.

Its an under the saddle piezo type and easy to install.

AJC


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Good info here guy's... gives me a head start on decision making :thanks5qx:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

LR Baggs I-Beam, or blender system....

Personally, I love the blender system... Under The Saddle pick-up mixed with an In The Body mic... I've NEVER met a room that I could not fill with that pick-up....

I have a Shadow Sound-Hole pickup for sale cheap if yer interested....


----------

